# Foot/Mouth and Brits Soldiers



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Thu, 29 Mar 2001 02:45:59 -0500*
Anyone heard about the Albertan farmers that complained about a new
British contigent that arrived by Calgary.
Heard that they are asking Ottawa the reprival of the British soldiers
and to stop the training of European Soldiers in the prairies to prevent
the FM.
Any feedbacks ?
jf
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" <mail816p@dnd.ca>* on *Thu, 29 Mar 2001 08:30:47 -0500 (EST)*
If we‘re complaining about British soldiers coming into Canada what about the 1500 soldiers from Western Canada that are redeploying from Bosnia roto 7 to Roto 8?  Put proper disinfectant procedures in place and stop the fearmongering. 
On Thursday, March 29, 2001 at 02:45:59 AM, army-list@CdnArmy.ca wrote:
> Anyone heard about the Albertan farmers that complained about a new
> British contigent that arrived by Calgary.
> Heard that they are asking Ottawa the reprival of the British soldiers
> and to stop the training of European Soldiers in the prairies to prevent
> the FM.
> 
> 
> Any feedbacks ?
> 
> 
> jf
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
> 
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Thu, 29 Mar 2001 21:09:12 -0500*
Bloody good post Sir!
Reflects some plain thinking, and I wish the government could get with it.
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 29, 2001 8:30 AM
Subject: Re: Foot/Mouth and Brits Soldiers
> If we‘re complaining about British soldiers coming into Canada what about
the 1500 soldiers from Western Canada that are redeploying from Bosnia roto
7 to Roto 8?  Put proper disinfectant procedures in place and stop the
fearmongering.
>
>
> On Thursday, March 29, 2001 at 02:45:59 AM, army-list@CdnArmy.ca wrote:
>
> > Anyone heard about the Albertan farmers that complained about a new
> > British contigent that arrived by Calgary.
> > Heard that they are asking Ottawa the reprival of the British soldiers
> > and to stop the training of European Soldiers in the prairies to prevent
> > the FM.
> >
> >
> > Any feedbacks ?
> >
> >
> > jf
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (24 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Thu, 29 Mar 2001 22:39:04 -0500*
:-
John Gow wrote:
> Bloody good post Sir!
>
> Reflects some plain thinking, and I wish the government could get with it.
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, March 29, 2001 8:30 AM
> Subject: Re: Foot/Mouth and Brits Soldiers
>
> > If we‘re complaining about British soldiers coming into Canada what about
> the 1500 soldiers from Western Canada that are redeploying from Bosnia roto
> 7 to Roto 8?  Put proper disinfectant procedures in place and stop the
> fearmongering.
> >
> >
> > On Thursday, March 29, 2001 at 02:45:59 AM, army-list@CdnArmy.ca wrote:
> >
> > > Anyone heard about the Albertan farmers that complained about a new
> > > British contigent that arrived by Calgary.
> > > Heard that they are asking Ottawa the reprival of the British soldiers
> > > and to stop the training of European Soldiers in the prairies to prevent
> > > the FM.
> > >
> > >
> > > Any feedbacks ?
> > >
> > >
> > > jf
> > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> > >
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

